# Patellar Luxation



## Liszy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello! I'm new here.... We just adopted Fergie on September 16th and we LOVE him. He's settling in and starting to get along nicely with our 2yr old Mini Schnauzer, Fritz.

I did notice that he doesn't use his back right leg when walking fast or running, yet he uses it when he walks or runs up the stairs.

He does not appear to be in pain.

I will be calling the vet on Monday to make an appointment for him to be looked at.

Someone I know and trust said he may have a luxating patella- her pug/chi mix had Grade 3 patellar luxation and had surgery for it ($3000).

I'm just wondering if anyone here has experienced this with their Havanese or any other breed of dog. I'm in the "Try Not To Worry" phase before we get to the vet and thought I'd ask around on this forum.

Thanks so much! So glad to be here!

Liszy & Fergie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Did this just happen , was he alright the first week>


----------



## Liszy (Sep 25, 2011)

*Thank you!*

I believe he was walking as such before he came to live with us but I didn't notice it until the 3rd or 4th day.

I first noticed it on a walk when he started to run to catch up with our Schnauzer.
Then I saw him doing it when he walked very fast to his potty spot. I thought it was due to having to go...?

But then he kept favoring the back right leg on a walk two nights ago and did use it going up the steps but had to go slowly in order to make it up. That's when I picked him up and carried him.

I'm not sure we should take him for his daily walks until we see the vet.


----------



## Liszy (Sep 25, 2011)

*PS!! He's 9 years old.*

I don't think that means much. From what I've read patellar luxation is present from a young age.

Because we adopted him at age 9, I don't know if he's always favored his back leg. The woman who surrendered him didn't give the rescue a ton of info about him, from what I understand.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, time for the vet. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

It also could be arthritis, he's not a youngster any more.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It could be any number of things from the hip joint on down the leg. I wouldn't be surprised if it's something he has been living with for a long time. He looks very happy in your avatar, so you must be doing a good job!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Liszy and Fergie! I hope your vet visit will ease your mind about the leg. It could easily be arthritis but there are things to help alleviate pain. Can't wait to hear and see more of Fergie in the future. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So, how is Fergy doing?


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I noticee my dog doing the same thing when she was about 6 months old. She still does it and does have a luxating patella. However it is very mild and the vet said that she is just trying to get her knee back into joint when she does that "little skip". The vet said that she will hopefully never need surgery. The only thing we need to do is make sure she doesn't get overweight because then it may get worse.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred was born with bad patellas. He had a grade 3 in one knee and a 2 in the other. When he was about 1, he slipped on the tile and hurt his knee. He was on crate rest for 2 weeks which cured him for years. I keep a close eye on his weight which is very important. He is the ideal weight according to my vet. He is now 6 years old and I noticed a month ago him not bearing weight on his right leg. He went to the vet and was on rest for a couple weeks. It didn't get better so back to the vet he went. His patella will not go back into place and he has inflammation. I scheduled an appt. in 2 weeks with the top orthopedic surgeon in our area. My vet told me he is in need of surgery. I am pretty sure he will need both knees done, because once you get surgery on one, the other will be comprimised. The question will be do I do both knees at the same time......Poor little Fred. I thought I would tell his story just in case anyone else has this problem. Stay tuned!

PS. As some of you know, I dropped my Pet Insurance! But this would have been consider pre existing anyway so it wouldn't have been covered.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He does seem like a happy fellow. I'm glad he found a loving home. My Black and Tan Maddie has a disorder where her leg bone never attached to her elbow. She went lame on me when she was about 4 mo old. Her problem is very rare and more than likely she will be in pain later in life,. I tried to limit her activity in hopes she would have a better chance of not adding a worse situation. It was a loosing battle because she loves running and jumping. I had to decide her quality of life for me is more important than trying to save her from becoming worse. I'm crossing my fingers that somehow the tissue holding her bone is strong enough to keep it attached and wont have worse problems. I do think from your description that he may be in some pain if he isn't using that lag at cretin times. The orthopedic surgeon we went to said that's what we need to watch out for. And we were given medication to help her. So far after the original fluke finding out ( she hurt herself climbing out of her x pin) We haven't had to give her any pain medication.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Fred was born with bad patellas. He had a grade 3 in one knee and a 2 in the other. When he was about 1, he slipped on the tile and hurt his knee. He was on crate rest for 2 weeks which cured him for years. I keep a close eye on his weight which is very important. He is the ideal weight according to my vet. He is now 6 years old and I noticed a month ago him not bearing weight on his right leg. He went to the vet and was on rest for a couple weeks. It didn't get better so back to the vet he went. His patella will not go back into place and he has inflammation. I scheduled an appt. in 2 weeks with the top orthopedic surgeon in our area. My vet told me he is in need of surgery. I am pretty sure he will need both knees done, because once you get surgery on one, the other will be comprimised. The question will be do I do both knees at the same time......Poor little Fred. I thought I would tell his story just in case anyone else has this problem. Stay tuned!
> 
> PS. As some of you know, I dropped my Pet Insurance! But this would have been consider pre existing anyway so it wouldn't have been covered.


 I'm sorry to hear that about Fred  Both at once would really be a big recovery I would think. Although two separate operations would also be hard


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Aaahhh poor Freddie, sad when they have to go through these sort of things. At least he's still young enough that the surgery shouldn't bother him. Amazing what they can do for dogs now. Years ago they would just have to suffer with it. Hopefully this will bring him back so he can enjoy the long walks again. Keep us posted Linda, you're a good mom and he's in good care for sure. Hugs to Freddie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys You guys are the best!

I can get an appt sooner, but I wanted the one of the best surgeons. Seems these guys have long waiting lists! I think for this kind of thing, it's better to wait for the best than possibly have issues later in life because the surgery could have been done better. If he tells me Fred needs both knees done 1 at a time or 2, I think I will do both at the same time. No matter what, he will feel pain, but to make him go through this twice just doesn't seem right. I know the recovery is long and Fred loves his walks 

I'll keep you all posted!


----------

